# Complete Relief From IBS-C.....We Are Amazed



## 16489 (Nov 4, 2005)

My wife has suffered with Doctor diagnosed IBS-C for more then a year and has not had an unassisted (she uses emema) bowel movement in all that time.The Doctors perscribed the usualy Fiber/Laxative regimine, and of course Zelnorm, which of course didn't work.So we have stumbled along, looking, looking, looking for a way for her to get relief. Then, Ureaka! a breakthrough.Someone on this board posted a link to Dr. Natura and we went there and read and reread the hundreds of testimomials from IBS sufferers.We plunked down our nickels and dimes and got the first part of the three month program. WITHIN 3 days she was moving her bowels unassisted, to some degree.Then the amazing stuff started to happen.First a little information; the program consists of an herbal tea, fiber (I know, that dreaded word) and a parasite killer.Because of her condition, the staff recommended that she use the tea for a few days first and so we did.After 3 days in a row of movements we introduced the fiber and she had been taking the parasite remover from day one as well.After about a week on the tea, fiber and parasite killer, she was having absolutely normal movements. We had to cut back a little on the fiber, as it bound her up once. The program starts you off on 1/2 scoop of fiber and works you up to a full scoop. She can't tolerate more then the 1/2 for now. Some have to move up to two scoops, but for the first time the fiber is really helping.Here is the amazing part...she began passing all sorts of parasites and still is! A huge worm (about 8 inches, they can grow to 50 FEET!), a flat tape worm at first, then 4 or 5 round worms about 6 or 7 inches long. Then a series of dwarf tape worms (They look like rice), some live, yes *LIVE*, fluke flat worms (another type of tape worm) and has passed lots of those both dead and alive. There has been lots of dwarf tape worms as well. Seems they come from our pets, dogs and cats mostly. Then nothing for a while and and now today about a dozen round worms about 5 or 6 inches long.She notices that she gets a severe belly ache, almost like before she started going regular, and will not have a movement that day. In the evening she'll resort to the ole emema and bam, a pile of dead worms. So, in summary, her Doctor diagnosed IBS-C has actually been an almost completely blocked small intestine, blocked by a serious infestation of parasites. Google human parasite, you'll be amazed at the information you will be led too. It is estimated that nearly 50 million people in the US alone suffer from parasites.They come from.........MEAT! (mostly) Take a piece of red meat, steak or pork or whatever, and put it in a bowl, and pour in white vinegar until it just covers the meat. You'll probably see some worms crawl out! Fowl is safe, as they have a completely different type of digestive tract. And FISH, good God, Fish tape worms are really disgusting looking! Eat Sushi, you'll get tape worms, almost certainly!You can also get them from your pets or even off of produce at the grocery store. Microscopic eggs lodge in our digestive track, hatch and cause havioc with our bodies.She had an unexplainable pain in her groin for years, long before the onset of IBS-C and now that is gone as well.Needless to say, we have purchased the complete 3 month program and she is well on her way to recovery, normal as anyone, except when she has those bugs coming out.Will in continue to work? I personally have no doubt, since it is cleansing her GI and removing the parasites, which I believe was the cause.We will keep you posted as to her progress, but all well at this point. She has just started into her second month on the program.I can't say enough good things about the program, go to the site, read the info an make your own decision. Natural Healing Today Magazine awarded the program the #1 Colon Cleaner Award!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Gordon--so glad to hear your wife is finally feeling better!! and thanks for posting the info on dr natura and colonix--i'll have to check it out.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Gordon,please.Can you tell me if she has had any type of stools analysis after the symptoms appears?And what was the results of the analysis?If she haven't done any stools analysis at the hospital,it's time to do.Ask the doctor!!!


----------



## 16489 (Nov 4, 2005)

SpAsMaN, we have had analysis done, that's how I know what type of worms she has. We have taken them to the Doctor. Her stool is loaded with eggs, microscopic sized parasites and yes, the big, mature ones as well. According to the Doctor, she has had this for a long, long time, but no one in the medical community, including her GI guy(s) even entertained the idea of parasites.She is infected with Flat Tape Worms, Fluke Tape worms (so named as the resemble the shape of a Fluke fish), dwarf tape worms and plain old round worms.We probably all have them to some extent, if we eat meat, but they never develop enough to become a problem. Many natural foods are poision to parasites, including pumpkin seed, garlic and other herbs we have in our diet and are naturally kept in check that way.The eggs are amazing, they can survive extreme freezing and extreme heat. Freezing your meat or cooking it does NOT kill them. They can even detect the presience of poisions and will not hatch until the "Coast is Clear" so to speak.There are several pharmacuticals on the market, but we are staying with the homeopathic remedy. It's more complete and requires a break every 30 days for 5 days to prevent immunity to the herbs. The herbal parasite killer can be taken for 5 months, pharmcuticals are only for a few weeks, followed by another dose to break the "Egg Cycle". Like when the Vet treats your pet for fleas.The Doc has given the Colonix program two thumbs up and is closly monitoring Jean's progress. He is a D.O. and therefore more open-minded about alternative medicines then the traditional M.D.I am not advocating that this is the right thing for all IBS suffers, but it was right for Jean.


----------



## 14856 (Apr 17, 2006)

All I can say is Ughhhhhhhh and WOWIt just shows up the failing in Western medicine, all ways treating the symptoms and not the underlying cause. I remember when I was young being treated for worms, they seem to be pretty common in kids who play around in the muck all the time. I didn't realise they could be such a huge problem, Your wife seems to have had every species living inside her and, as you say, many of us could have similar infestation without ever knowing it,


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I am SO happy for you that you finally found something to help your wife, I have a couple of questions, first had she ever been tested for parasites before (I'm thinking of doing a test but I'm told they come back as false negatives very often) also, I'm sure at some point your wife had a colonoscopy, but I've read that the worms can hide in the surrounding tissue and not be detected during a colonoscopy, is that true? I've actually wanted to try the dr natura but as it was discussed in another thread I was told by my dr to never use senna which is a main ingredient in the tea, I understand they don't want you to use it long term but for a short term cleanse I think it can be beneficial, especially if it's taken in conjuction with the parasite formula I'd think it would be necessary to get it all out of you--thanks for sharing your story gordonandjean, I'm going to think about trying this as absolutely nothing else has helped and it's only getting worse, it can't hurt to try I'd think...


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Gordon for getting back to us; I had been thinking about you guys the other day and wondering how your wife was. Sounds great the way you have nedical supervision but are pursuing a natural cure. Way to go!


----------



## 17129 (Nov 6, 2006)

Your wife sounds EXACTLY like me! I have been eyeing that Colonix for some time now. After reading your post, I just ordered it. I'm hoping for the same results!


----------



## 16489 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi ME66,


> quote:I have a couple of questions, first had she ever been tested for parasites before (I'm thinking of doing a test but I'm told they come back as false negatives very often)


No, none of her Doctors even entertained the idea.


> quote:I'm sure at some point your wife had a colonoscopy, but I've read that the worms can hide in the surrounding tissue and not be detected during a colonoscopy, is that true?


Yes, she had several since the first of the year and including a barium enema. The barium showed some masses in her small intestine, they said it was probably fecal matter that didn't clean out with the prep kit. Now we know what they really were!


> quote: I've actually wanted to try the dr natura but as it was discussed in another thread I was told by my dr to never use senna which is a main ingredient in the tea, I understand they don't want you to use it long term but for a short term cleanse I think it can be beneficial, especially if it's taken in conjuction with the parasite formula I'd think it would be necessary to get it all out of you


Senna is only 1 of the 14 ingredients in the tea and the tea is only taken for 90 days with a 5 day break every 30 days, so there is no long term dependency. In fact, near the end of the first 30 day period, we had to brew it longer to get the results. During the break, she wasn't regular every day, but still went on her own using the fiber. The tea effects everyone differently. Some only need to brew it for 2 minutes, (which is where they have you start with it) and some need to brew it for 15 minutes. About 8 was normal for her, but near the end of the first cleansing period she was up to 12 to achive the desired result. The staff told me some people have to boil the tea bag for 5 minutes to get results (for just a few days) and then they taper back.As the tea begins to help and the problems clear, less brewing time in needed. Some only brew for 1 1/2 minutes.It also has a very relaxing effect and helps her sleep at night as well.


> quote: I'm going to think about trying this as absolutely nothing else has helped and it's only getting worse, it can't hurt to try I'd think...


There is nothing in the program that will hurt you, and yes, it can only help. I am not saying it will, as it seems there are a multitude of problems that are unrelated, yet lumped by the medical profession under IBS.It is expensive, $88.00 for a months supply, cheaper if you by two or three months supply. We did only one month at first, to see if it would work, then when it did, we ordered the other two months.Hope it works for you, good luck and let us all know if it does!


----------



## 16489 (Nov 4, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by SallySue:Your wife sounds EXACTLY like me! I have been eyeing that Colonix for some time now. After reading your post, I just ordered it. I'm hoping for the same results!


I hope it works for you SallySue. I worry that my testimonial will cause some of you to buy this product and it won't work! Read everything on the site, especially the testimonials before you buy, after all, it is $88.00 and that ain't chicken feed.


----------



## 16489 (Nov 4, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Dieselengine:All I can say is Ughhhhhhhh and WOWIt just shows up the failing in Western medicine, all ways treating the symptoms and not the underlying cause. I remember when I was young being treated for worms, they seem to be pretty common in kids who play around in the muck all the time. I didn't realise they could be such a huge problem, Your wife seems to have had every species living inside her and, as you say, many of us could have similar infestation without ever knowing it,


Before I Gooled up human parasites, I had no idea how prolific they are here in the USA. We tend to think we are past all of that, when actually, it is quite common. They can even cause other problems, they can lodge in organs and cause all sorts of problems and death. Pin worms can penetrate the skin, work their way through the blood stream and lodge in the GI tract, they acually pierce the intestinal wall to get in. You can get them from walking around bare footed in your own yard! They can be in the soil for years after an animal has gone to the bathroom, just waiting for a host.If you want to see some really awful pictures, follow this link.Human Worms


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You may want to check this out.The small bowel pill camera.If you want to be sure they're gone.www.givenimaging.com


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks so much for your response gordonandjean, it amazes me that they saw a mass in her intestine and didn't even bother to investigate further to find out what it was, I've gone for a couple of colonics and they keep telling me there's an area that seems impacted that they can't get to move, I can feel it and it feels like a partial obstruction and it's been there quite some time (and seems to be getting worse)--my dr also said it was fecal matter and that I had a spasm (based just on an exam but no further testing) and he gave me librax and zoloft which really messed me up and didn't help at all so I stopped taking them--unbelievable the drugs they'll put you on based only on a hunch--it's so great you have a medical dr to consult with during this too, as most of them like you said would never entertain the idea of parasites/worms unless you've travelled out of the country a lot--I'm done with md's, I wish I could find a dr like yours, the only tests I've had are a colonoscopy and bloods, and everything comes back normal so they conclude it must be ibs, but it's not responding to any of their treatments--I talked to my chiro/nutritionist last night and he said it's better to just treat for it and see if it works rather than test because the tests are pricey and do very often come back as false negative, so that's what I'm going to do, thanks again for sharing your story and for all your advice, I swear I get more feedback here than I do from the drs!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Statistically from 0 to 2 percent of people with IBS have been found to have parasites that might explain the symptoms.Some symptoms of them would rule out a diagnoses of IBS right off the bat, depending on how good the doc was diagnosing things.tapeworm http://www.bartleby.com/65/ta/tapeworm.htmlhttp://maine.edu/~rcausey/lablec11.HTM


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks eric, my question tho is how many of us actually have ibs or have just been told we do because drs don't look into our symptoms further? we could all have "ibs" for different reasons, but we're all put under this umbrella term and given the same meds and they work for a small percentage of people but not for most as we can see on this board--but you hit it on the head when you said a good doctor would give the right diagnosis, unfortunately I think they're all too busy to really listen to and investigate individual cases to be able to do that...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It seems most people here get the screening tests that rule out at least some very common something elses (like having a complete blood count test).There was one study where they did it just by the symptom profile, then ran everything through a whole battery of tests. Something like 95% or so of these patients had IBS.I really don't think the vast majority of us have something else.K.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

that's just it I think they mostly rule out only the very common alternatives, but I just wonder sometimes if most drs don't use ibs as the easy way out rather than keep looking, especially when conventional methods used for long periods of time don't seem to work--if the vast majority of us do have ibs then why don't most of us respond to treatment (fiber, diet, miralax, zelnorm, etc)


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

That's a bit of a misnomer. I recently saw an article stating 20% of the US population has IBS. Most older docs stated 15%. So let's go in the middle and say 50 million americans have IBS.Of those 80%, or 40 million, are treated without medication. Most have changes in diet and a couple minor lifestyle changes. For the most part, these are the people who eating fiber, cutting out fast food, and gluttonous portions of their life help.15%, or 7.5 million are treatable with low dosages of medication. Maybe some immodium or hyoscamine, a probiotic, and diet changes.The remaining 5%, or 2.5 million people, take larger doses of medication to respond to therapy, or don't respond well to medical treatment. That is where you would classify someone for whom no traditional treatment methods work.That said, I really doubt it is the 80% of minor sufferers that gravitate to this board. I'd imagine most here are either a) new to the whole thing and learning, or







part of the last 5%. That would be a better explanation of why many here have not had success in treatment.


----------



## 16229 (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh, yeah, and great for you Gordon and Jean. I was actually almost in a study where you ate worms to try to fix things. That was when they thought I had Crohn's.Funny thing, of all the studies for Crohn's I've seen, that one still looks more promising than most. The human body is an entire ecosystem. We sustain more life both on and in our body than most could imagine.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I understand your point artjunky, that the majority of people who were diagnosed and treated successfully wouldn't need to visit this board, but I think this board is a representation of instances when the medical community has labeled a patient ibs but most methods aimed at treating ibs have failed them (even tho it may be a minority of the cases)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Me66There has been a tremendous amount of research and understanding done within the last ten years on IBS.IBS is one of the most common gi problems.More women then men have it.There is a "specific cluster" or "set" of symptoms that are associated with the diagnoses of IBS. The diagnoses of IBS has changed over the last five years in large part.The digestive tract only has certain ways to respond to problems, so conditions can mimick each other, but when there is specific cluster of symptoms, such as chronic pain or discomfort, altered bowels, bloating, distension, incomplete evacuation, how the pain or discomfort is described, the triggers to the symptoms, like hormones for example or stress, both physical and mental and other factors that people have and tell the doctors about.Then there are red flags symptoms, such as being awakened at night which can happen, but is rarer. "Anemia, bleeding, unexplained weight loss, or fever are not characteristic of IBS. You should alert your physician immediately if you are experiencing these symptoms. Other factors that may suggest the presence of an organic disease include awakening from sleep at night, family history of colon cancer or inflammatory bowel disease, and onset of symptoms (or change in symptoms) over the age of 50." http://www.aboutibs.org/characteristics.html The doctors take all this into account and a medical hisorty and sometimes limited testing. Sometimes it involves more testing. Sometimes more then one problem in a person, which is frequent. Something like a fever would indicate another problem. Or weight loss for example. Many pathogens and parasites might cause those symptoms and then explain why those symptoms, which would then not be IBS, because IBS does not cause a fever or weight loss. Its an art and science behind a diagnoses of IBS and how knowledgable the doc is as well. There is a big problem because IBS is complex for doctors to have the time to help explain things in a doctor visit. Most IBS experts are very aware of that problem and are trying to bring that to gi practices.One difference between a good doc and a bad one. A lot of doctors and patients do look into the testing further and thousands of dollars later the person still has IBS. Or spend tons of money going alternative routes and back to IBS, because it turned out it wasn't what "they believed" was actually the problem. Satistically most people diagnose with IBS have IBS. However they may also have other conditions. A lot of the functional disorders overlap. Current Approach to the Diagnosis of Irritable Bowel Syndromehttp://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/diagnosis.htmlI am kind of surprized here that these parasites weren't caught by a gi doc or doctor in gordonandjean case.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks for all the info eric, I guess what I'm trying to say is it's frustrating to be labeled ibs, be given all the conventional ibs treatments, and still not feel any better (actually worse)--I'm sure worms/parasites are present in only a small percentage of cases, but yes I agree in gordon's wife's case where there is and was evidence of it it's amazing that they missed it (or as he said didn't even entertain the idea)--it's in cases like that I think they should be looking further, if they didn't decide to try that supplement she would still be suffering needlessly...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

me66a couple of thingsa videoI highly recommendhttp://www.ja-online.com/dukeibs/#an articlehttp://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/207107462and a websitehttp://hopkins-gi.nts.jhu.edu/pages/latin/...se=43&lang_id=1andReport from the 6th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersBy: Douglas A. Drossman, MD and William F. Norton, IFFGDReport on the 5th International Symposium on Functional Gastrointestinal DisordersApril 4, 2003 to April 7, 2003 Milwaukee, WisconsinCopyright Â© 2003 by the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD). All rights reserved. By: Douglas A. Drossman, M.D., UNC Center for Functional GI and Motility Disorders at Chapel Hill, and William F. Norton, IFFGDhttp://www.iffgd.org/symposium2003report.html


----------



## 20227 (Nov 7, 2006)

That's wonderful that your wife found help. I just have to make a comment about your Zelnorm remark, that "of course it didn't work". I've used Zelnorm for the past 6 months and it's working beautifully. It's actually the only thing that has helped. And acidophilus has also been helpful too. I know Zelnorm might not work for everyone but for me it was the only thing that did work!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks, Eric, for all the info you posted. i found it very helpful.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

yes thanks again eric for all the info!


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gordonandjean,Thank you for taking the time to post this message. I'm going to look into this. I had never thought about parasites. Please let us know how it all works out for your wife.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcomeThere are a lot of conditions, bacterial or parasites etc., that also could be contagious.IBS is not contagious or does it lead to more serious medical conditions. The one exception possibly is c predominate IBSer and diverticulosis. But that is not every C IBSer.A person should get three stool tests done and blood work. This can tell a lot right off the bat.There is also another test called a "Fecal calprotectin" test that can help to differentiate between organic diseases and inflammation and IBS."CONCLUSION: Fecal calprotectin as a non-invasive screening biomarker in the differential diagnosis of IBS and symptomatic chronic large intestinal organic disease was better than FOBT, ESR and CRP. It was simple, inexpensive, repeatable and no-invasive. It can be used as a biomarker in exclusion from related organic diseases before the diagnosis of irritable bowel syndrome."Most Pathogens like bacteria or parasites etc., would more likely cause d as the body trys to expel the problem.They may also be more problematic 24/7, as opposed to IBS which generally subsides at night when you go to sleep.Incomplete evacuation is usally not a problem in pathogens because the gut wants to expel the pathogen. Also relieve after a bowel movement is more consistent with IBS.Triggers are important also, if its triggered by stress and foods and hormones etc., its more likely IBS.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

just checking in to see how your wife is progressing, gordonandjean? hope she's continuing to do well...


----------



## Guy (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello everyone,I had found the colonix program about a year ago and posted on this site the progress I experienced. After a year of using the colonix program I have been using the fibre for the last year and have never been better. My whole digestive system has healed and bowel movements are not the terifying ordeal anymore, as well the gas and bloating is all gone. I never thought I would be able to live normally . but I cant tell you how happy I am that others have had good results with the products from DrNatura as did I.


----------



## 16489 (Nov 4, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by me66:just checking in to see how your wife is progressing, gordonandjean? hope she's continuing to do well...


So far, so good! Second month into the program and she is still pottying! We have had to reduce the fiber amount from time to time, because of the parasites. She still is passing a few, but not like before.We'll keep everyone posted on how it is going. Still 2 1/2 months to go, she is going to stay on it for 4 months, recommended by the great folks at DrNatura.


----------



## 23117 (Apr 10, 2007)

I too have been on the Dr Natura Colonix program for now 2weeks and it does amaze me to see strange things coming outta my bowel..I am almost fascinated and it does provide a sense of relief that my bowel moves with out any strain and without feeling like I have to run to the bathroom. I haven't seen any parasites yet but seeing that much come out of me is amazing and I for some reason am praying I see some parasites so I can see why my bowels are outta wack. I do recommend colonix. but its def. your own preference.


----------



## 13734 (Aug 12, 2006)

Maybe I am paronid, but is no one concerned that the OP could work for the company.


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

Maybe I'm just sqeamish, but that was the most disgusing thing I think I have ever read on here. Yeuuurrrkkk!!I'm going through a thoroughly bad patch at the moment and have just started taking Movicol, which I hope to God starts to work soon, but I can tell you this - I for one don't want to even entertain the thought of parasites worms and the like coming out of me! How totally gross


----------



## 15605 (Apr 16, 2007)

I've just joined here, because I have such terrible IBS-C, and had to reply to this first post in this thread.It made me feel so ill reading about parasites, especially worms. At the same time, I have wondered if it could be something like a parasite causing this problem. It only occurred to me because I lived in Venezuela as a child and we never drank the water there, because of parasites.And I have seen children with worms when I was a teacher at a pre-school, and later at a special needs school for teens. So seeing that, and thinking it could even be a problem is scary. Or terrifying. A nightmare even.Otherwise, I've seen it in pets, cats and dogs, and have always had cats and dogs. I have one dog now. I am very careful about hygiene. Just argghh..right now! (sorry I had to yell that)


----------



## 15605 (Apr 16, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by leosmile:Maybe I am paronid, but is no one concerned that the OP could work for the company.


yes, i did think that.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

iamheretolearn said:


> I too have been on the Dr Natura Colonix program for now 2weeks and it does amaze me to see strange things coming outta my bowel..I am almost fascinated and it does provide a sense of relief that my bowel moves with out any strain and without feeling like I have to run to the bathroom. I haven't seen any parasites yet but seeing that much come out of me is amazing and I for some reason am praying I see some parasites so I can see why my bowels are outta wack. I do recommend colonix. but its def. your own preference.


I have been using DrNatura's colonix program for 8 years and it has worked wonders for me. It has helped me over the years and now I want to share with everyone how great this product is. I was a medical disaster when I first was introduced to the colonix program and a total skeptic. It was given to me by a close friend and I thought I would give it a shot. It took about 2 months before I saw some astounding results. I have also changed my diet under the direction of a naturopath and I have never looked back. I am so happy and grateful for colonix and what it has done for me. I am happier and much healthier. Great product that has helped me, my family and friends and millions of other people.


----------



## fordgirl96f250 (May 17, 2007)

Gorden I know exactly what you're wife is going through(praying for her) Ive been suffering for 12 years plus with doctor diagonosed IBS-C. Well Just recently I went to a myomathologist masseuce and she told me to do coffee enemas because I couldn't go unassisted either. So I did what she told me and that is when I found thousands of worms. The herbal stuff didn't work for me im no on doctors antibiotics for parasites as we speak. Ive been sick all the time heart flutters, cramping, severe intestine pain, fatigue and tons of other side effects. My son also has them and he is 12. Also my sister in law, mother in law, niece, and a close friend also have them not as bad as me though they managed to get rid of them quick. I just think I was really infested with them. The doctors don't know much about parasites. The lab results on my stool sample came back negative but whats funny is when I do an enema I have a toilet full of worms. I even took the worms to the doctors and he still didn't know what kind they were. Ive even been to a gastro specialist and he found nothing. Im just ready to give up tired of feeling sick. But im glad you're wife is doing good and shes on her way to recovery. But it could take several treatments before their fully gone.Thanks Fordgirl


gordonandjean said:


> My wife has suffered with Doctor diagnosed IBS-C for more then a year and has not had an unassisted (she uses emema) bowel movement in all that time.
> 
> The Doctors perscribed the usualy Fiber/Laxative regimine, and of course Zelnorm, which of course didn't work.
> 
> ...


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

eric - why would waking up at night be a red flag symptom? because i get that ocasionally, and also sometimes it will start if im still up at like 11pm too.gordon - did you wife get bad cramps when trying this product? because im willing to try stuff but i dont want more pain


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Call me the eternal skeptic, but after reading this entire thread, I guess my two main questions would be. #1. Most of us have had colonoscopies ( I have had 4 of them) and each time had to drink that gallon jug of golytle. Each time my Gastro dr told me my colon was clean, so if so many people had worms or parasites, wouldn't they be forced out (at least some of them) during the prep for a colonoscopy? #2 question would be ,why $88.00 for a months supply of some herbal/senna tea, fiber and parasite cleanse, all of which you can buy at any health store for about $20.00. The price seems exhorbitant. I have bought senna tea bags for about $8.00 for 24 bags, and psyillium costs about $10 for a months supply, leaving the parasite cleanse, which you can buy for another $10-$12. I will be checking back on this topic to see if any of you who order the Colonix get the same results as Jean. I would be very curious.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am also very skeptical about this stuff. My family was plagued by pinworms when my kids were little and I got them too. My doctor gave us all a couple of rounds of Vermox---1 pill. My doctor said it kills any worms in the body. It got rid of the pinworms completely and I assume any other worms (if we had any).


----------



## 16874 (Mar 27, 2007)

Rose said:


> Call me the eternal skeptic, but after reading this entire thread, I guess my two main questions would be. #1. Most of us have had colonoscopies ( I have had 4 of them) and each time had to drink that gallon jug of golytle. Each time my Gastro dr told me my colon was clean, so if so many people had worms or parasites, wouldn't they be forced out (at least some of them) during the prep for a colonoscopy? #2 question would be ,why $88.00 for a months supply of some herbal/senna tea, fiber and parasite cleanse, all of which you can buy at any health store for about $20.00. The price seems exhorbitant. I have bought senna tea bags for about $8.00 for 24 bags, and psyillium costs about $10 for a months supply, leaving the parasite cleanse, which you can buy for another $10-$12. I will be checking back on this topic to see if any of you who order the Colonix get the same results as Jean. I would be very curious.


Hi Rose,The answer is that colon cleanse products are one of the biggest scams going on out there. They want you to believe that your body is filled with old disease causing gunk, and just flush it out, and you will feel like a million bucks. People will gladly pay hundreds for that feeling. They are making a killing out of scamming people, and they may seem to work for some people because the products have you drinking tons of water. These people are the scum of the earth because they prey on the desperate. We would give anything to be free of IBS, and they know it. I also have tinnitus, and it is the same ####. People hawking products claiming to stop the ringing!! Ringstop!I don't see how people can live with themselves selling false hope to others every day. It makes me sick!


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

txdavid33 said:


> Hi Rose,The answer is that colon cleanse products are one of the biggest scams going on out there. They want you to believe that your body is filled with old disease causing gunk, and just flush it out, and you will feel like a million bucks. People will gladly pay hundreds for that feeling. They are making a killing out of scamming people, and they may seem to work for some people because the products have you drinking tons of water. These people are the scum of the earth because they prey on the desperate. We would give anything to be free of IBS, and they know it. I also have tinnitus, and it is the same ####. People hawking products claiming to stop the ringing!! Ringstop!I don't see how people can live with themselves selling false hope to others every day. It makes me sick!


I can appreciate your skepticism as I was in the beginning when I was introduced to DrNatura's colonix program. My health is very important to me and that was no more evident when my doctor informed me of how seriously ill I actually was. That was 8 years ago. What "Jean" experienced I also went through and I am grateful each and everyday for having been handed the opportunity when a friend of mine purchased the colonix program for me. It is a cost that today I make sure I put aside for. My health is very important and the price of a specialty coffee for 30 days is equal or even less the price of the cleanse. I am sure you are very healthy and do not require any assistance, however for those out there that are seeking answers, cleansing is a great start to getting you on the healthy track.


----------



## 16874 (Mar 27, 2007)

goldiestar said:


> I can appreciate your skepticism as I was in the beginning when I was introduced to DrNatura's colonix program. My health is very important to me and that was no more evident when my doctor informed me of how seriously ill I actually was. That was 8 years ago. What "Jean" experienced I also went through and I am grateful each and everyday for having been handed the opportunity when a friend of mine purchased the colonix program for me. It is a cost that today I make sure I put aside for. My health is very important and the price of a specialty coffee for 30 days is equal or even less the price of the cleanse. I am sure you are very healthy and do not require any assistance, however for those out there that are seeking answers, cleansing is a great start to getting you on the healthy track.


Let me guess, you work for the company. I know a scam when I see one. There is NO miracle cure.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

txdavid33 said:


> Let me guess, you work for the company. I know a scam when I see one. There is NO miracle cure.


Actually no, I don't work for the company. I have been using this product for quite some time and I am a strong believer in sharing that what has worked for me. Of course there are those who feel that nothing will work for them - so I let them be and wish them good luck. I have many friends and family who have also done the colonix program with great success. A "miracle" is that what you believe it is and is different in everyone elses eyes. Your idea of "miracle" is not mine. My miracle was colonix! We are all here to share what has worked for us and everyone is entitled to make their own choices and form their own opinions. I can appreciate your skeptisim. So, please enlighten us on what has worked for you - since you have such a firm stance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

gordonandjean said:


> My wife has suffered with Doctor diagnosed IBS-C for more then a year and has not had an unassisted (she uses emema) bowel movement in all that time.
> 
> The Doctors perscribed the usualy Fiber/Laxative regimine, and of course Zelnorm, which of course didn't work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

i have had 2 colonoscopys one knocked out another awake i would never do that again extremely uncomfortable anyhow i watched the whole thing on screen there was no worms or parasites


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

The obvious question I have is if the colinex works so well why would you need to do it more than one time? Sounds like a scam simply because it's something that needs to be done on a continual basis.I shared in another post about the morning blaster shake which sounds to me works just as well with no stimulant laxatives like the senna in the colonex product.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

sickofit2 said:


> The obvious question I have is if the colinex works so well why would you need to do it more than one time? Sounds like a scam simply because it's something that needs to be done on a continual basis.I shared in another post about the morning blaster shake which sounds to me works just as well with no stimulant laxatives like the senna in the colonex product.


In order to maintain your body a cleanse is recommended to be done on a yearly basis. Just as you would bring your car in for an oil change to maintain the life and running of your car it is the same for your body. Do we question the importance of maintaining a car? To do a cleanse yearly is just to keep one in great form. Cleansing is not a new thing, it has been around for centuries in Europe.


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey I just want to tell people that colonix is great stuff! I am now a believer and I can tell you that I will be doing it at least every year to maintain what I have now reached. GREAT HEALTH! My girlfriend's family is from Europe and they told me when they lived there they did a "spring cleanse" each year. I want to keep my health and since I am doing well with my bm I want to keep it up!


----------



## BUCKEROO (Jun 12, 2007)

goldiestar said:


> Actually no, I don't work for the company. I have been using this product for quite some time and I am a strong believer in sharing that what has worked for me. Of course there are those who feel that nothing will work for them - so I let them be and wish them good luck. I have many friends and family who have also done the colonix program with great success. A "miracle" is that what you believe it is and is different in everyone elses eyes. Your idea of "miracle" is not mine. My miracle was colonix! We are all here to share what has worked for us and everyone is entitled to make their own choices and form their own opinions. I can appreciate your skeptisim. So, please enlighten us on what has worked for you - since you have such a firm stance.


I guess all those with success work for the company







I have had awesome results and I want to share too. I have suffered for years with ibs c and it was pretty harsh. My girlfriend was instrumental in getting me on the right track. She took me to her naturopath. I had to change what I eat and then did the colonix cleanse. Colonix is number 1 to me and so is eating right. For the past 5 months I feel awesome and everything is working great!


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Buckaroo,I have to agree with you there as I believe that colonix is a great product as well. It is great to hear others having amazing results. However, there are many who are skeptical - which I can appreciate - I only want to let people know what has helped me achieve great health. Good luck to those who are still searching.


----------

